# Latest CIPA Numbers See Increase in ILC Shipments in April



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 3, 2017)

```
<p>CIPA has released their camera sales data for April 2017, and there was a small uptick in 2017 when compared to the same month in 2016. Overall numbers are down compared to 2015, but all signs are pointing to the industry has stabilized and may see some small growth in 2017.</p>
<p>It looks like mirrorless may finally be making a move and becoming more mainstream. As <a href="https://photorumors.com/2017/06/01/latest-cipa-report-small-jump-in-interchangeable-lens-camera-shipments-in-april/#more-89510">pointed out on Photo Rumors</a>, mirrorless shipments are up 50.6% for 2017 when compared to 2016 and DSLR shipments are down 9% during the same period.</p>
<p>No word yet if Canon continues to gain marketshare in the mirrorless segment.</p>
<p>Checkout the sales charts after the break…</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-29684" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3-728x537.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="537" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3-728x537.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3-768x566.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3-225x166.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3-610x450.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-2017-3.jpg 1138w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-29685" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171-728x535.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="535" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171-728x535.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171-768x564.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171-225x165.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171-610x448.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20171.jpg 1138w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-29686" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172-728x534.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="534" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172-728x534.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172-768x563.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172-225x165.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172-235x171.jpg 235w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172-610x447.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/CIPA-camera-lens-report-April-20172.jpg 1141w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BasXcanon (Jun 3, 2017)

Guys, just to avoid confusion.....
Canon is the 2nd mirrorless selling company in Asia.
But that is rather for offering the M10 with free Pokemons and handstraps for under $150 than making intermediate and high-end cameras for the crowds on the Canon forums.


----------



## keithcooper (Jun 3, 2017)

Read Thom Hogan's comments for a bit of statistical literacy to counter some of the cheering from the assorted mirrorless fan sites ;-)

http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/more-cipa-numbers-to-ponder.html


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 3, 2017)

Mirrorless saw a crazy increase specifically in Asia in April.

what new mirrorless was released with availability in April?

Right.. there's only one.

it's funny to see the Olympus Sony,et all folks celebrating when it's quite possibly canon slipping in and stealing alot of thunder.


----------



## sanj (Jun 3, 2017)

Mirrorless is certainly, to me, the future. For someone like me who shoots with bricks like 1dc and 1dx2, I am watching carefully to see which small form-factor camera I will buy next.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2017)

sanj said:


> Mirrorless is certainly, to me, the future. For someone like me who shoots with bricks like 1dc and 1dx2, I am watching carefully to see which small form-factor camera I will buy next.



For me, mirrorless has many features I want and need compared to DSLR. At this moment, I'm favorable Fuji system. Great prime selections, colors and skin tone are just awesome.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't care if mirrored or mirrorless. If the EVF is good enough, that is fine with me. If batter life is sufficient, great. If ergonomics work for me, I am happy.

In other words, does the camera do what I need it to do.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 3, 2017)

RGF said:


> I don't care if mirrored or mirrorless. If the EVF is good enough, that is fine with me. If batter life is sufficient, great. If ergonomics work for me, I am happy.
> 
> In other words, does the camera do what I need it to do.



For heaven's sake, stop being so reasonable! ;D

I just don't get the mirrorless vs. DSLR competition. They do not compete against one another. A camera purchased is a camera purchased, which is good for the camera industry in its competition with smartphones.


----------



## Mistral75 (Jun 3, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> *Mirrorless saw a crazy increase specifically in Asia in April.*
> 
> what new mirrorless was released with availability in April?
> 
> ...


Not specifically in April. Global shipments (units), 2017 compared to 2016:

- January: +48.3%
- February: +47,3%
- March: +45.0%
- April: +50.6%.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> Read Thom Hogan's comments for a bit of statistical literacy to counter some of the cheering from the assorted mirrorless fan sites ;-)
> 
> http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/more-cipa-numbers-to-ponder.html



Good analysis. Rolling 12 months is a lot more telling than single month which can be impacted by a number of factors (sales, weather, timing of introduction of a new product).

As Tom says (paraphrasing) like to Canon and Nikon step up their game in the mirrorless field. If there was a Canon mirrorless comparable to 5D M4 or 5DsR they would be major successes.

If Canon could reengineer the Sony A7R II with their knowledge of ergonomics and the Sony superb sensor, that camera would a smash hit.


----------



## sanj (Jun 4, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Mirrorless is certainly, to me, the future. For someone like me who shoots with bricks like 1dc and 1dx2, I am watching carefully to see which small form-factor camera I will buy next.
> ...



I know!!!! Agree. The ONLY thing holding me back is the crop sensor. Again I realise that crop is fine for 95% of 'second' camera use but the 5% holds me back. Mental block of an old man.


----------



## sanj (Jun 4, 2017)

dak723 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if mirrored or mirrorless. If the EVF is good enough, that is fine with me. If batter life is sufficient, great. If ergonomics work for me, I am happy.
> ...



Well said both...


----------



## RGF (Jun 4, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Mirrorless is certainly, to me, the future. For someone like me who shoots with bricks like 1dc and 1dx2, I am watching carefully to see which small form-factor camera I will buy next.
> ...



A second set of lenses holds me back. I know I can get an adapter (have one) but just does not work well enough, nor on all lenses.


----------



## Woody (Jun 5, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> Not specifically in April. Global shipments (units), 2017 compared to 2016:
> 
> - January: +48.3%
> - February: +47,3%
> ...



From Apr 2016 news:

"The magnitude-7.3 quake hit at 1:25 a.m. and registered upper 6 on Japan’s seismic intensity scale of 7 in Kumamoto Prefecture."
- http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/04/16/national/more-powerful-magnitude-7-3-quake-rocks-kumamoto-kills-dozens-more/#.WTSzueuGMr8


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 5, 2017)

Younger photographers many entering a system camera for the first time are buying mirrorless. They are not held back by the past or by lenses bought over many years for them the smaller, lighter system is fundamental to the decision plus they are often cheaper.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 5, 2017)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



I always stay with native. I'm currently own Fuji X-T2 + 23f1.4, 56f1.2 and 90f2 plus X100F. To be honest, I haven't touch my Sony FF for while. Size and weight of crop vs FF are big different.

Here are some recent photos I took with XT2 with 35f2, weight is down to almost nothing 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 6, 2017)

RGF said:


> I don't care if mirrored or mirrorless. If the EVF is good enough, that is fine with me. If batter life is sufficient, great. If ergonomics work for me, I am happy.
> 
> In other words, does the camera do what I need it to do.


 That makes sense to me


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 6, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> For me, mirrorless has many features I want and need compared to DSLR.



Honest question - what are these "many features"?

As far as I can see, mirrorless does the same thing as DSLR: might go about it in a slightly different way sometimes, but they do the same thing...


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 6, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > For me, mirrorless has many features I want and need compared to DSLR.
> ...



I would like to give that eye focus a shot.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > For me, mirrorless has many features I want and need compared to DSLR.
> ...



For me:
1.	More proper exposure through EVF
2.	EVF is better for night time
3.	Eye AF tracking, especially when shooting with large primes
4.	No AFMA on lenses
5.	With proper native lenses, mirrorless can be much smaller and lighter. Don’t look like a “photographer”, less distraction
6.	Tilt screen


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 6, 2017)

So nothing that's achievable _only_ by mirrorless then.

That's fine - but it does rather confirm my suspicion that there's nothing intrinsically unique about mirrorless' capabilities.

Not sure I understand this one: "More proper exposure through EVF". Are you saying that EVF = more accurate exposure? If you are, that strikes me as being rather far-fetched.

Or are you simply saying that exposure information is visible in an EVF?

Got that on my 7D Mk II...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> So nothing that's achievable _only_ by mirrorless then.
> 
> That's fine - but it does rather confirm my suspicion that there's nothing intrinsically unique about mirrorless' capabilities.
> 
> ...



Just a few years back, I was a DSLR guy owning 1dx, 5d3 and your 7d II. 

The chance of me buying another DSLR/OVF is down to zero. Let me know when you get a chance shooting with EVF for few weeks or months.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 8, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > So nothing that's achievable _only_ by mirrorless then.
> ...



Definitely not knocking your uses. But for me as a pro sports photographer, MILC is absolutely useless. And yes I've tried many. So for that it is absolutely useless compared to current 1Dx2 offerings with big glass


----------

